# Basement Lights misbehaving...



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

A bad circuit breaker or a loose connection somewhere on the circuit are possible culprits. You need to open up all of the affected outlets and switches and check for loose or burned connections. Start with the outlets close to the electrical panel.


----------

